

UpNote - Join the conspiracy of Kindness - kkarann
http://www.upnote.io

======
ArekDymalski
While the mission is really noble, I think you could benefit from distilling
your message into a simple pitch. What does UpNote do and for whom?

At first I thought it's a place where people post their problems and others
try to cheer them up (crowdsouircing moral support), but after reading few
stories it seems that it's the opposite way - posters are trying to cheer up
the readers with their stories.

The result is confusion.

On the positive side - the design is really nice and the photos+font really
made me want read the stories.

------
kkarann
We believe that everyone is happy to give to someone in need. On UpNote we are
crowdsourcing this positivity for all those who need it. Our mission is to
provide a global platform to support one another with positive thoughts.

